# Venison Bacon



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2022)

Ran out so time for new batch. Last time I went half and half and seemed a bit dry. This time 5# venison, 7# pork butt.
12 1/2#  batch of Curly seasoning this time.
Just used KA for this small batch.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Seasoning mixed and packed in saran wrapped 8x8 tins and fringed overnight to cure.





Racked and probed following morning.





MES 40 heated to 200° and settled back in at 140° for 1 HR
Temp raised to 150°for 1 hr, with 1/2 tray of LJ Competition Pellets
Temp raised to 165°, rolling along and progressing nicely.





9.5 hrs , loaf temps to 150°, fridge overnight.





Sliced , tastes very good. Not near as dry as half and half mixture.





Vaccum sealed


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 11, 2022)

MMMMM!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2022)

Looks excellant


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2022)

You're gonna be eating good for awhile! Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Feb 11, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Ran out so time for new batch. Last time I went half and half and seemed a bit dry. This time 5# venison, 7# pork butt.
> 12 1/2#  batch of Curly seasoning this time.
> Just used KA for this small batch.
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!!

If you ever get interested in making venison pastrami sandwich meat (very similar to this) then let me know! I have a post on it here :)





						Pastrami Loaf with QView!!!
					

I did a Pastrami Loaf today and WOW!!!!  Don't let the word "Loaf" fool you.  It's more like a Sausage and not really like a Meatloaf.   Pics first and write up after.  **************************************************  [EDIT: added link to recipe I used]  Hi guys I figured I would make it...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 11, 2022)

WR, Good looking batch, you have a lot of good breakfasts coming up !


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2022)

Man that looks awesome. Nice work bud


----------



## sandyut (Feb 11, 2022)

Oh man that looks great


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 11, 2022)

That looks awesome


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice ! That's gonna be great . Curleys is a good mix .


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> MMMMM!


Very pleased with the taste, thanks!


smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant


Thanks Jim


Brokenhandle said:


> You're gonna be eating good for awhile! Looks really good!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, goes good with Al's English Muffins I did recently and a couple eggs.


tallbm said:


> Lookin good!!!
> 
> If you ever get interested in making venison pastrami sandwich meat (very similar to this) then let me know! I have a post on it here :)
> 
> ...


Thank you, bookmarked your post.


crazymoon said:


> WR, Good looking batch, you have a lot of good breakfasts coming up !


Thanks, appreciate that.


TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks awesome. Nice work bud


Thanks Jake !


sandyut said:


> Oh man that looks great


Thank you ! Hope your on the recovery road.


pineywoods said:


> That looks awesome


Thank you for the kind words.


chopsaw said:


> Nice ! That's gonna be great . Curleys is a good mix .


Thanks Chop. Have used Curleys, Owens and TSM. This gets the nod slightly.



 JLeonard



 xray



 Fueling Around

Thank you guys for the likes, much appreciated.


----------



## xray (Feb 11, 2022)

That is some fine looking venison bacon and a great write up too! This is something, along with the ground formed pastrami that is pretty high up there on my to do list. I'll have to check out the Curleys mix for the bacon.

I'm bookmarking this for future use.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 11, 2022)

Mmm! That looks so good! Man I need a snack! Great job!


----------



## bertman (Feb 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice ! That's gonna be great . Curleys is a good mix .


I agree with Chopsaw. Love that mix. That reminds me, I've been out for a while.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks Awesome, Rider!!
That's the same method I use for my "Bear Loaf", but I use the same mix as I use in my Bear Sticks & Bear Logs.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Mmm! That looks so good! Man I need a snack! Great job!


Thank you !


bertman said:


> I agree with Chopsaw. Love that mix. That reminds me, I've been out for a while.


Yes, it is one of the family favorites.


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Rider!!
> That's the same method I use for my "Bear Loaf", but I use the same mix as I use in my Bear Sticks & Bear Logs.
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words .


9
 912smoker
 , thank you for the like. Much appreciated!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Feb 18, 2022)

Looks awesome.. I'm going to give this a try are you getting about 4#s per pan?


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 18, 2022)

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Looks awesome.. I'm going to give this a try are you getting about 4#s per pan?



Thanks, yes I stuffed these pretty full. I think next time I will use my grill mats as the weight of these pushed meat down thru the grates probably 3/4"


 nicefly
 , thanks for the like!


----------

